

Physicists Successfully Store and Retrieve Nothing - cstejerean
http://sciencenow.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/2008/229/1

======
cstejerean
The title makes it sound like a joke but this is pretty interesting stuff. I
think I understand what they're doing but now well enough to explain it in
simple words here.

